# Bumper Stickers



## Maraxk Montale (Aug 20, 2010)

I've been feeling more and more like I want to say that I am a furry but not too blantantly. So I decided that I want to get a bumper sticker that will let people who see it and know what it is, that I'm a furry. My question is WHAT kind of bumper sticker should I get? And where from? Again something that isn't just blantant like "Honk if you're a furry!" or "Got Yiff?"


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

The "Got Yiff?" type ones are decently common at Furry Conventions, though online I'm sure you could probably google find one. As for the "Honk if you're a furry!" NO. Just NO. I'm sure it'll make some /b/tard's day to take a pic of your liscence plate and make your life miserable.

Stay with something like a pawprint if you're going for subtle.


----------



## Conahh (Aug 20, 2010)

A Paw print might be too subtle. Alot of school bumber stickers use paws.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

Conahh said:


> A Paw print might be too subtle. Alot of school bumber stickers use paws.


 
A rainbow one wouldn't.


----------



## Conahh (Aug 20, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> A rainbow one wouldn't.


 
Im going to find a school whos school colors are rainbow with an animal mascot to prove you wrong.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

Conahh said:


> Im going to find a school whos school colors are rainbow with an animal mascot to prove you wrong.


 
And I'll find you either a gay furry or bear pride group with the same icon/colortion.


----------



## Conahh (Aug 20, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> And I'll find you either a gay furry or bear pride group with the same icon/colortion.


 
Your on.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Aug 20, 2010)

Ummm, I'm straight, so I think a rainbow paw print would be false advertising ^^;;;  Plus I agree that just a paw print would be too vague. Something specific that all furries know about or at least a good percentage of them.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> Ummm, I'm straight, so I think a rainbow paw print would be false advertising ^^;;;


 
Then you could always go for a "Furry Pride" or simply "Furry" bumper sticker.


----------



## Conahh (Aug 20, 2010)

I think this one does the best job. Not only does it do the job but it trolls furry haters at the same time


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

I seem to remember a "I'd rather be yiffing right now" sticker... that'd be awesome to see


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Aug 20, 2010)

Conahh said:


> I think this one does the best job. Not only does it do the job but it trolls furry haters at the same time


 
Hmmmm, it might work, do you think if you rolled up behind someone with that on would you know what they meant?


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> Hmmmm, it might work, do you think if you rolled up behind someone with that on would you know what they meant?


 
If I was a furry I'd get it, but if I wasn't I might think you had a beastality fetish.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Aug 20, 2010)

What would be awesome would be like a silouette of Jeremy Bernal's Sasha with "SF" in the same neon as the site. Its subtle but those who know about SF would know what it is. At the same time Fur haters would be confused unless they had been to the site themselves. Though I get the feeling I might catch some shit from JB about that if it got out XD


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Aug 20, 2010)

http://www.cafepress.com/+furry_oval_sticker,394057908

Maybe this one, it kind of establishes that I'm furry but not really don't you think?


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> http://www.cafepress.com/+furry_oval_sticker,394057908
> 
> Maybe this one, it kind of establishes that I'm furry but not really don't you think?


 
it gets the point across but it's kinda ugly don't you think?


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Aug 20, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> it gets the point across but it's kinda ugly don't you think?



Meh, thats what I was thinking too. Maybe if it had a little more color.


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 20, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Maraxk Montale said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm, it might work, do you think if you rolled up behind someone with that on would you know what they meant?
> ...


I'd think someone with no idea of what furry is would think "oh hey, that person has pets/rescues animals/whatever other benign thing relating to animals" long before they'd think "holy shit that guy fucks animals."

So yeah, if you must go with one that would work. It's definitely benign enough that it wouldn't cause any problems. That said though, I think bumper stickers in general are a bad idea. >_>


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> Meh, thats what I was thinking too. Maybe if it had a little more color.


 
Crisp straight lines would look better. I think the main detraction from that particular sticker is the curvature of the tail and awkwardness of the ears. Keep looking though, I'm sure you'll find something to your needs/liking.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Aug 20, 2010)

http://www.cafepress.com/+feline_bumper_sticker,7749812

I think this one might work. I am a Cat =^^=. Keep looking though.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> http://www.cafepress.com/+feline_bumper_sticker,7749812
> 
> I think this one might work. I am a Cat =^^=. Keep looking though.


 
hm... it makes you sound like an old cat lady...


----------



## Conahh (Aug 20, 2010)

Just buy this. Im sure you'll get your point across.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

Conahh said:


> Just buy this. Im sure you'll get your point across.


 
Brits what will they come up with next? Also... I wouldn't be caught near that thing after it rains.


----------



## Conahh (Aug 20, 2010)

Look, I dont think your going to be able to find a half dae-cent furry bumper sticker that gets your point across unless you make it yourself xD The premade ones are kind of limited to pawprints, yiff or things that could be confused for bestiality or your family's pet.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 20, 2010)

You should find/make/get a "yiff in hell" sticker.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Aug 20, 2010)

On a now dead Podcast I use to listen to, they were talking about "subtle" furry signs like this one

http://media.photobucket.com/image/phipaw/civvys/phipaw.png

Good ol' Phipaw might work for a bumper sticker


----------



## Werecatdawn (Aug 20, 2010)

Just get a phi-paw sticker. Only furries will recognize it, and it doesnt scream "BESTIALITY"

Edit: I didnt see that the person above said the exact samething... sorry ^_^;;


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 20, 2010)

My Other Car Is A Fursuit

Fursuiters Always Will Lend A Paw.

TiltPaw For President

Save Energy--Hug A Fursuiter

Foxwell Is My Copilot

Awesomesauce!


----------



## Oovie (Aug 20, 2010)

I've got one bumper sticker that says, "Don't tase me, bro!" I don't think anything else deserves to be next to it. Get a bumper sticker that says, "Yiff."


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Aug 20, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> Again something that isn't just blantant like "Honk if you're a furry!" or "Got Yiff?"


 
Yeah, you'll wanna stay away from the "Honk if you're Furry" route.


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 20, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Yeah, you'll wanna stay away from the "Honk if you're Furry" route.


I can't tell what the guy in that picture is thinking. He's either deeply pondering what he's looking at (note his hand), or having a trainwreck moment (i.e. it's so bad but I can't look away).


----------



## Machine (Aug 20, 2010)

I'd have a "YIFF IN HELL" bumper sticker.


----------



## Lurk (Aug 20, 2010)

Furries leave their basements?


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 20, 2010)

why not just be up front and get one that says "furry"? a lot of furries don't even know what the phipaw is.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## slydude851 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'd love to see a bumper sticker that referenced anything related to furry.  Baton Rouge is so boring and lame.  Plus, you'd probably be shot down here if you mentioned anything about something the public doesn't agree with lol.

"I'd rather be yiffing right now" "Got Yiff?" Inspire laughs and some chuckes if you know what they mean.  Also reduced the chance of any troll knowing, but most furry trolls know what yiff is anyways so...  Ohh well.  Stick it on anyways, spice up life a bit.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 20, 2010)

How about one that says "Please torture and rape me"?


----------



## Xenke (Aug 20, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I'd have a "YIFF IN HELL" bumper sticker.


 
I already suggested this.

So I agree.

We should get these and slap them on cars at cons.


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 20, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> why not just be up front and get one that says "furry"? a lot of furries don't even know what the phipaw is.


This (probably)



Xenke said:


> We should get these and slap them on cars at cons.


Or for more hilarity: slap them on random cars at shopping malls.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 20, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Or for more hilarity: slap them on random cars at shopping malls.


 
Oh god.

Imagine hitting an old lady's car.

And then she Googles it later.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 21, 2010)

WTF, why do you feel the need to ADVERTISE, OP? The only people that care AT ALL whether you're a furry are the people you do NOT want to declare your status to.

God DAMN, the people the Den harbors are real fuckin' prize-winners.



Xenke said:


> Oh god.
> 
> Imagine hitting an old lady's car.
> 
> And then she Googles it later.



If you're gonna do that, use an "I <3 DOUG WINGER" sticker.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 21, 2010)

Tycho said:


> WTF, why do you feel the need to ADVERTISE, OP? The only people that care AT ALL whether you're a furry are the people you do NOT want to declare your status to.
> 
> God DAMN, the people the Den harbors are real fuckin' prize-winners.


 
Sometimes if you do, you can meet others who are also furry.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 21, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Sometimes if you do, you can meet others who are also furry.


 
Why would you want to do that 

EVERY furry I have met irl has been absolutely mental in one way or another.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> Why would you want to do that
> 
> EVERY furry I have met irl has been absolutely mental in one way or another.


 
I met a nice one once.

The group she hung out with was kinda iffy though.

Never again.


----------



## Geek (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Gavrill (Aug 21, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I met a nice one once.
> 
> The group she hung out with was kinda iffy though.
> 
> Never again.


 
I thought I met a decent furry once. 

She turned out to be a militant vegetarian but chirst she was hot


----------



## Xenke (Aug 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> I thought I met a decent *furry* once.
> 
> She turned out to be a militant vegetarian but chirst *she was hot*


 
...what.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 21, 2010)

Xenke said:


> ...what.


 
Judge for yourself?

I'm into nerdy chicks |3


----------



## Geek (Aug 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> Judge for yourself?
> 
> I'm into nerdy chicks |3


 
Yes so cute XD


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> Judge for yourself?
> 
> I'm into nerdy chicks |3


 
SHE LOOKS LIKE ONE OF MY BEST FRIENDS OH SWEET CHRIST! ;A;


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 21, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> SHE LOOKS LIKE ONE OF MY BEST FRIENDS OH SWEET CHRIST! ;A;


 
HARLEY I'M SORRY BUT I'VE GOT TO TAKE THE EVIL TWIN IT'S THE ONLY WAY


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> HARLEY I'M SORRY BUT I'VE GOT TO TAKE THE EVIL TWIN IT'S THE ONLY WAY


 
NO NO NO I CAN'T DEAL WITH THIS RIGHT NOWWW


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 21, 2010)

Today at work I notice a car with a bumper sticker stating "Proud to be a Furry"


mother fucking furfags stay away from my job >[


----------



## CatWaffles (Aug 21, 2010)

Like some others have suggested, I think you should just go with the Phipaw idea. 

Personally, I wouldn't want to put anything furry related on my car because anyone can see it and then take a picture and post it on the internetz and be like "Hay go rape this guy's life ololol".


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 21, 2010)

CatWaffles said:


> Personally, I wouldn't want to put anything furry related on my car because anyone can see it and then take a picture and post it on the internetz and be like "Hay go rape this guy's life ololol".


 
i'm sorry i couldn't hear your post over the crinkling of your tinfoil hat :V


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 21, 2010)

One thing you could do it just get a vanity plate that reads "FURRY."
For a while I wanted to get an old Plymouth Fury and put that plate on it. The Furry Fury. :3


----------



## Wyldfyre (Aug 21, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> One thing you could do it just get a vanity plate that reads "FURRY."
> For a while I wanted to get an old Plymouth Fury and put that plate on it. The Furry Fury. :3


XD
 A car that I almost bought had 'murr' on the last half of the plate.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 21, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> XD
> A car that I almost bought had 'murr' on the last half of the plate.


 ive seen 5 cars in the past 2 weeks that said furr or murr in some shape form or fashion


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Aug 22, 2010)

Id rather get a shirt that said something like that. What if there is a furfag conveniently following you like ZOMG THAT GUYS A FURRY???? In a car he/she is probably out of luck trying to meet you, but if it was a shirt you where walking around with...


----------



## Xenke (Aug 22, 2010)

BrennanTheWolfy said:


> Id rather get a shirt that said something like that. What if there is a furfag conveniently following you like ZOMG THAT GUYS A FURRY???? In a car he/she is probably out of luck trying to meet you, but if it was a shirt you where walking around with...


 
Lemme finish that for you:

...You'd get trolled IRL.

Seriously.

(most people would ignore, not knowing, but those who did probably wouldn't hesitate to tell you what a freak you are)


----------



## Velystord (Aug 22, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> One thing you could do it just get a vanity plate that reads "FURRY."
> For a while I wanted to get an old Plymouth Fury and put that plate on it. The Furry Fury. :3


 holy shit it just hit me    do a cheech and chong thing to the interior with all the fur/shag it would be hilarious furry fury cruizer


----------



## Velystord (Aug 22, 2010)

come to think of it the interior of my truck if fairly fuzzy and comfortable to lay down on


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 22, 2010)

"Stay Off My Tail!"
"No Mundanes Can Ride"
"Warning: Driver Has Claws"
"Fox Furries Pounce With Style"
"Furries Walk On The Wild Side"​


----------



## insan3guy (Aug 22, 2010)

im gonna have to agree with the phipaw idea.  i've yet to see a vague enough bumper sticker that gets the point across.  also, anything that a furry would know, a furry troll would also know, so there's no point in trying to zone them out.  *rushes to eat burrito*


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 22, 2010)

the whole "YOU GON' GET TROLLED" thing seems a little over-concerned...i really doubt someone is going to go out of their way to ILLEGALLY harass someone for a shirt/sticker. srsly guiz.


----------



## insan3guy (Aug 22, 2010)

*munch*  exactly!  even if you do get trolled, then just remember that ur never gonna see them again, most likely.


----------



## Machine (Aug 22, 2010)

insan3guy said:


> *munch* exactly! even if you do get trolled, then just remember that ur never gonna see them again, most likely.


Why should anyone care about getting trolled?


----------



## Willow (Aug 22, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Why should anyone care about getting trolled?


 Because fursecution is real. PEOPLE GET THEIR STUFFED BURNED FOR BEING FURRY, REMEMBER!??!?!?!!?1!?!/1!?!?!?!?!!?!/1!?1?@?.32,?fasf?


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 22, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> the whole "YOU GON' GET TROLLED" thing seems a little over-concerned...i really doubt someone is going to go out of their way to ILLEGALLY harass someone for a shirt/sticker. srsly guiz.





Amphion said:


> Why should anyone care about getting trolled?


 
The worst that's happened to me while doing something insanely furry was getting kicked out of a bowling alley.

And before someone shouts "OMG U GOT TROLLED", keep in mind that we were dicking around in a hideous fursuit.


In other words, if someone makes fun of you, you probably deserved it


----------



## Candy (Aug 22, 2010)

Everyone within fifteen miles of my house has a pawprint on their car.

I need to get one. 

School mascot is a husky. <3 But some furry-haters a couple years ago stole our mascot's head.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 22, 2010)

Candy said:


> Everyone within fifteen miles of my house has a pawprint on their car.
> 
> I need to get one.
> 
> School mascot is a husky. <3 But some furry-haters a couple years ago stole our mascot's head.


 
Are you sure they were furry haters? Most of the time when I hear things like that it's because they hate the school.


----------



## DReaper3 (Aug 22, 2010)

It would be interesting to be trolled IRL. Then i could beat the shit out of him and remind him that trolling is best left to the safety of his basement computer.  Unless its a chick because i can't/won't hit a chick.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 22, 2010)

DReaper3 said:


> It would be interesting to be trolled IRL. Then i could beat the shit out of him and remind him that trolling is best left to the safety of his basement computer.  Unless its a chick because i can't/won't hit a chick.


 
the sheer badassery of this post and matching avatar has left me trembling. hope i never meet you IRL :C


----------



## Xenke (Aug 22, 2010)

DReaper3 said:


> It would be interesting to be trolled IRL. Then i could beat the shit out of him and remind him that trolling is best left to the safety of his basement computer.  Unless its a chick because i can't/won't hit a chick.


 
Right, because violence can't get you sued or anything...


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 22, 2010)

DReaper3 said:


> It would be interesting to be trolled IRL. Then i could beat the shit out of him and remind him that trolling is best left to the safety of his basement computer.  Unless its a chick because i can't/won't hit a chick.


 
ha

hahahaha

oooohhh boy


----------



## DReaper3 (Aug 22, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Right, because violence can't get you sued or anything...


 
I'd do it anyway and accept the consequences.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 22, 2010)

DReaper3 said:


> I'd do it anyway and accept the responsibilities of my actions.



you're being laughed at.

responsibilities being your own hospital bills?


----------



## Willow (Aug 22, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Most of the time when I hear things like that it's because they hate the school.


 It is. Our school is boring, we don't really do much of anything. All we do is whenever they announce the opposing team at our basketball games, everyone turns their back and acts like they're reading the paper or something. 

Our mascot is a tiger and yea, we have paw prints too, but usually they're orange and black and have the school's abbreviation in the middle. Or the nickname of the city, usually the former though.


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## Jude (Aug 22, 2010)

DarkAssassinFurry said:


> I'll just leave this here.


 
That was posted earlier in the thread.
Way to go


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 22, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I already suggested this.
> 
> So I agree.
> 
> We should get these and slap them on cars at cons.


 
I highly agree. XD


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 22, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> That was posted earlier in the thread.
> Way to go


 
Yeah, I just realized that. hurr


----------



## Phantasm (Aug 22, 2010)

I hate to sound like a cheesy sales person, but I sell a few different designs on my website at FandomFashions.com in the Furry section  I'm still new at it so I don't have very much up but maybe you'll see something you like!


----------



## Jude (Aug 22, 2010)

Phantasm said:


> *Shameless self promotion*


 Hmm, that website has a few cool/cheesy t-shirt designs, but none of the decals there look like they would directly advertise someone's furriness.

I second the "Yiff in Hell" decal.


----------



## Phantasm (Aug 22, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> I second the "Yiff in Hell" decal.


 
Perhaps I shall design one. TO THE DRAWING BOARD!


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Aug 24, 2010)

So, so far just the furry pheta paw? I guess that would work. But what else? Maybe an advertisement for an artist? Who would it be? And no, not Doug Winger.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 24, 2010)

I've seen someone in Virginia with a "Wolf inside" and "bear inside" sticker on their rear window.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 24, 2010)

Candy said:


> Everyone within fifteen miles of my house has a pawprint on their car.
> 
> I need to get one.
> 
> School mascot is a husky. <3 But some furry-haters a couple years ago stole our mascot's head.


 no thats not furry hating, thats common thing with schools, often its the WHOLE mascot they would steal it before an event (like a big game against the school) but later on return it vandalized


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 24, 2010)

All of these suggestions are shit, I'm very disappointed in all of you :V . 

Don't listen to any of these wankers OP, if you really want to tell the world you're a furfag with a bumper sticker why not just cut to the chase and get one that says "I'm a fucking retard, pour sugar in my gas tank."


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 24, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I already suggested this.
> 
> So I agree.
> 
> We should get these and slap them on cars at cons.


 
That's a bad idea. What if you ruin a cars pristine paint job?


----------



## insan3guy (Aug 24, 2010)

they also have magnetic bumper stickers. that would be perfect lol


----------



## Machine (Aug 24, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> All of these suggestions are shit, I'm very disappointed in all of you :V .
> 
> Don't listen to any of these wankers OP, if you really want to tell the world you're a furfag with a bumper sticker why not just cut to the chase and get one that says "I'm a fucking retard, pour sugar in my gas tank."


Pretty much this.


----------



## Mordin_Solus (Aug 24, 2010)

Does not understand. Furry pride shameful, degrading. Actions of subject are illogical and lack reason. Further observation required.


----------



## Bundi (Aug 24, 2010)

If I had a car....
I WOULD DIE FOR A FURRY BUMPER STICKER.


----------



## Machine (Aug 24, 2010)

Bundi said:


> If I had a car....
> I WOULD DIE FOR A FURRY BUMPER STICKER.


----------



## Bundi (Aug 24, 2010)

Well maybe one with just pawprints on it. >->


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2010)

Bundi said:


> If I had a car....
> I WOULD DIE FOR A FURRY BUMPER STICKER.


 
Get used to posting in The Den. You will not move beyond this checkpoint.


----------



## Bundi (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm not an extreme furry. I just think it'd be cool to have a bumper sticker like that.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2010)

CHECKPOINT CLEARED

You win: nothing :c


----------



## Machine (Aug 24, 2010)

Bundi said:


> I'm not an extreme furry. I just think it'd be cool to have a bumper sticker like that.


Wanting to express your furriness to the world like that is pretty much furry extremist behavior.


----------



## Bundi (Aug 24, 2010)

Expressing my furriness will help me find other people in the fandom. >->


----------



## 3picFox (Aug 24, 2010)

howabout a sticker with the head of your fursona on it?
honestly i wouldn't do more than get one that has a pawprint and says "furry" in it.
then again that will be at least a few years from now.


----------



## Bundi (Aug 24, 2010)

I would never do that. XD
I'm not going to just yell out "I'M A FURRY!" to a bunch of random people either.
Just a sticker on my car is enough to say, "Hey guys, I'm a furry." without being too extreme.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Aug 25, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Wanting to express your furriness to the world like that is pretty much furry extremist behavior.



Not, really. I would just like to have something that someone can drive behind me and realize "Holy shit! Another furry!" Ours is a kind of small fandom so its not easy finding GOOD friends in it. But at least you'll know who is around you.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a packet of these: http://www.zazzle.com.au/pawphi_sticker-217964545659002606

<3


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 25, 2010)

How about an entire paint job.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 25, 2010)

OP, just get one that says "Burn me, I'm a furfag".

Seriously, nobody cares that you like furry shit. It's like going and putting a "I like gangbang videos and occasionally light bondage photos with MILFs, though I think pantyjobs are pretty good too" sticker on your car. It's just shouting "here's my fetish, you WILL FUCKING PAY ATTENTION MY FREEDOM OF SPEECH MEANS I CAN RUB YOUR FACE IN THE IDEA OF WHAT GETS ME OFF".

Just stop it and go put a cat in a bin or something.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 25, 2010)

Bundi said:


> Expressing my furriness will help me find other people in the fandom. >->



The furry fandom is an entirely internet based community, why would you bother looking for furfags IRL when every single one of them can be found online. Also the vast majority of furfags are stinky porn mongling manchildren, what are the odd the one you run into will be any exception? It's obvious you're new to the fandom so let me give you some advice. There are tonnes of horror stories posted on these forums by people who have made the same mistake you're trying to make, read a few of them before you decide slapping a creeper magnet on the back of your car is a good idea :V .


----------



## Smelge (Aug 25, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> read a few of them before you decide slapping a creeper magnet on the back of your car is a good idea :V .


 
He was after a furry sticker, not a Jesus-fish.

Ohhhhh. I get it now.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 25, 2010)

Smelge said:


> *He* was after a furry sticker, not a Jesus-fish.
> 
> Ohhhhh. I get it now.



Bundi's a chick :V .


----------



## Smelge (Aug 25, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Bundi's a chick :V .


 
Furry. Usually hard to tell the difference.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Aug 25, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> The furry fandom is an entirely internet based community, why would you bother looking for furfags IRL when every single one of them can be found online. Also the vast majority of furfags are stinky porn mongling manchildren, what are the odd the one you run into will be any exception? It's obvious you're new to the fandom so let me give you some advice. There are tonnes of horror stories posted on these forums by people who have made the same mistake you're trying to make, read a few of them before you decide slapping a creeper magnet on the back of your car is a good idea :V .



I don't disagree with anything you said, and I agree it might be a bad idea but I still want to at least put something on my car. If I end up with a bad result, I'll take it off. But if I end up with a good result, then hey I ended up with more furiends.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 25, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> furiends.


 
You go to hell and you die.

Stop abusing my language with your stupid corruptions. This is why people don't like furries.


----------



## Bundi (Aug 25, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> The furry fandom is an entirely internet based community, why would you bother looking for furfags IRL when every single one of them can be found online. Also the vast majority of furfags are stinky porn mongling manchildren, what are the odd the one you run into will be any exception? It's obvious you're new to the fandom so let me give you some advice. There are tonnes of horror stories posted on these forums by people who have made the same mistake you're trying to make, read a few of them before you decide slapping a creeper magnet on the back of your car is a good idea :V .


 
I've been a furry since I was 8. Anyways, I know a majority of furries are online but alot of them bring it outside of the Internet in conventions and their friends. I'm very careful online too so that I don't get involved with the stinky porn mongling manchildren. xD
But you do make a point, the furry bumper sticker thing may attract a few of those. o-o


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 25, 2010)

Bundi said:


> I've been a furry since I was 8.


 
Damn. I'd like to hear the story about how that happened...


----------



## Jude (Aug 25, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Seriously, nobody cares that you like furry shit. It's like going and putting a "I like gangbang videos and occasionally light bondage photos with MILFs, though I think pantyjobs are pretty good too" sticker on your car. It's just shouting "here's my fetish, you WILL FUCKING PAY ATTENTION MY FREEDOM OF SPEECH MEANS I CAN RUB YOUR FACE IN THE IDEA OF WHAT GETS ME OFF".


 
Being a furry to some people is nothing more than a hobby. I'm sure you would attract people like think otherwise, but you could also make some friends IRL that share a common interest. I'm sure it wouldn't be "rubbing it in your face" considering most people won't even know what the bumper sticker means.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 25, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Being a furry to some people is nothing more than a hobby. I'm sure you would attract people like think otherwise, but you could also make some friends IRL that share a common interest. I'm sure it wouldn't be "rubbing it in your face" considering most people won't even know what the bumper sticker means.


 
Well, no.

At this point, yes it is a hobby for a lot of people, but the rest have turned it into some weird fetish thing. Bumper stickers are there to flaunt stuff that people would not otherwise know, so by sticking furry stickers on is pretty much saying "hey, this is my kink".


----------



## Jude (Aug 25, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Well, no.
> 
> At this point, yes it is a hobby for a lot of people, but the rest have turned it into some weird fetish thing. Bumper stickers are there to flaunt stuff that people would not otherwise know, so by sticking furry stickers on is pretty much saying "hey, this is my kink".



Ah, I see what you mean.


----------



## Rowedahelicon (Aug 25, 2010)

The person who owns this car may attempt to fuck your cat.

That'd be a mean one but I assume that conveys a message. But seriously? Why would you want / need one? People driving don't care about you, no one is ever going go by and say, wow a furry, maybe I'll be his / her bestest friend / girlfriend / boyfriend / wife / etc...

It calls attention to irrelevant things, how long till we get ones that are like, proud to not have aids?


----------



## insan3guy (Aug 25, 2010)

okay really, guys.  putting somethin like a phipaw magnet on ur car would not do that much damage.  chill the freak out.


----------



## Rowedahelicon (Aug 25, 2010)

insan3guy said:


> okay really, guys.  putting somethin like a phipaw magnet on ur car would not do that much damage.  chill the freak out.


 Because a non furry person would spend too much time trying to decipher it, crash into a car and die.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 25, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> I don't disagree with anything you said, and I agree it might be a bad idea but I still want to at least put something on my car. If I end up with a bad result, I'll take it off. But if I end up with a good result, then hey I ended up with more *furiends*.


 I hope something horrible happen to you for using that
also Do note, the furries out in public...arent being furry out in public so much as its a hobby


----------



## insan3guy (Aug 25, 2010)

that is what we like to call DARWINISM


----------



## Rowedahelicon (Aug 25, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I hope something horrible happen to you for using that
> also Do note, the furries out in public...arent being furry out in public so much as its a hobby



Agreed. Keep in mind, only a handful of the fandom is tolerable, so mathematically the only  "Furiends" (WHY) you'd find are the yiff crazed zombies. As well as the "Bad" result would be 4Chan getting your license and making your life extra special.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

if you do it you should start driving crazy or do like this (http://farm1.static.flickr.com/107/293234978_700f7a1cc3.jpg?v=0)


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Aug 25, 2010)

It always amuses me how much people hate on the idea of meeting Furry friends IRL... Most of my friends...well....half anyways are furries (the other half are /b/tards xD) although we were friends before we realized the furry part buut meh...u just gotta b...rational XD


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 26, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Well, no.
> 
> At this point, yes it is a hobby for a lot of people, but the rest have turned it into some weird fetish thing. Bumper stickers are there to flaunt stuff that people would not otherwise know, so by sticking furry stickers on is pretty much saying "hey, this is my kink".


 
You just called furry a fetish. =.="


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 26, 2010)

Bundi said:


> I've been a furry since I was 8. Anyways, I know a  majority of furries are online* but a lot of them bring it outside of the  Internet in conventions and their friends.* I'm very careful online too  so that I don't get involved with the stinky porn mongling manchildren.  xD
> But you do make a point, the furry bumper sticker thing may attract a few of those. o-o



But even they can be more easily and safely found on the internet.



Tigers-Shadow said:


> It always amuses me how much people hate on the idea of meeting Furry friends IRL... Most of my friends...well....half anyways are furries (the other half are /b/tards xD) *although we were friends before we realized the furry part* buut meh...u just gotta b...rational XD



I think that renders your point kind of moot. I mean how many of the creeps you've avoided in your life could have been furries without you knowing it. Most furfags are creepy losers, there's no denying that. Seems to me you're better off finding them on the internet where you can at least get an idea of what they're like than you are playing creeper roulette trying to meet furfags IRL :V .


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Aug 26, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> I think that renders your point kind of moot. I mean how many of the creeps you've avoided in your life could have been furries without you knowing it. Most furfags are creepy losers, there's no denying that. Seems to me you're better off finding them on the internet where you can at least get an idea of what they're like than you are playing creeper roulette trying to meet furfags IRL :V .


 
Trying to meet anyone in general, just plain being social with anyone in the world, you're gambling with the crazy/freak/weirdo roulette. So really, its no different than trying to meet random people out in public.


----------



## Jude (Aug 26, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> Trying to meet anyone in general, just plain being social with anyone in the world, you're gambling with the crazy/freak/weirdo roulette. So really, its no different than trying to meet random people out in public.


 
I wouldn't imagine it's too hard to avoid a creeper after you meet  one... Well, unless they are like "OMG?! UR A FURRY?!" and do nothing by  follow you around school trying to talk about furry related things  whenever they see you. Then you're fucked.


----------



## GooeyChickenman (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah I would probably put it on my car in the parking lot of a convention.


----------



## 3picFox (Aug 26, 2010)

i saw a car with the following bumper stickers today:
-paw
-peace symbol with a bunch of mini paws on the symbol
-a bunch of small anthro-ish bear things on the upper bumber

i wonder if they are furry...


----------



## Beta Link (Aug 27, 2010)

DarkAssassinFurry said:


> I'll just leave this here.


Ya know, if I drove, I'd do this just to see the horrified looks on peoples' faces. It would be rather amusing, methinks.

If I was being serious though, I'd have no problem putting a little phipaw magnet or something on my car.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 27, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> Trying to meet anyone in general, just plain being social with anyone in the world, you're gambling with the crazy/freak/weirdo roulette. So really, its no different than trying to meet random people out in public.



Except that creepers make up the majority of the fandom, where as they are the minority overall. If you go out trying to meet furries you're much more likely to encounter human garbage than people you can actually stand to be around.



DrumFur said:


> I wouldn't imagine it's too hard to avoid a  creeper after you meet  one... *Well, unless they are like "OMG?! UR A  FURRY?!" and do nothing by  follow you around school trying to talk  about furry related things  whenever they see you. Then you're  fucked.*



This, or rape you. Trpdwarf has a lovely story about what happened to someone she knew when they trusted someone just because he said he was a furry.



DarkAssassinFurry said:


> I'll just leave this here.



Wouldn't that seriously obscure your view when backing up? Is that even legal?


----------



## Zaraphayx (Aug 27, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Wouldn't that seriously obscure your view when backing up? Is that even legal?



It's just like when the rednecks paint confederate flags on their rear-views of their pickup trucks.

People do dumb shit with their cars to 'express themselves'.


----------



## Machine (Aug 27, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> It's just like when the rednecks paint confederate flags on their rear-views of their pickup trucks.
> 
> People do dumb shit with their cars to 'express themselves'.


Like when people put those bumper stickers of their child's academic achievements?


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 28, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Like when people put those bumper stickers of their child's academic achievements?


 specially when that same kid is now in highschool being a C-D student when the parent put that bumper sticker when they were in middle school.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 28, 2010)

Meadow said:


> You just called furry a fetish. =.="


 because its truth, many folks TURNED IT INTO A FETISH


----------



## Machine (Aug 28, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> specially when that same kid is now in highschool being a C-D student when the parent put that bumper sticker when they were in middle school.


Hahaha.



Crysix Fousen said:


> because its truth, many folks TURNED IT INTO A FETISH


Also, this.


----------



## Slyck (Aug 28, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I'm sure it'll make some /b/tard's day to take a pic of your liscence plate and make your life miserable.


 >Implying that us /b/tards can conduct any more then small-scale shit-fan action.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 28, 2010)

Slyck said:


> >Implying that us /b/tards can conduct any more then small-scale shit-fan action.


 
They stole the WBC's flag man, they're p hardcore :V


----------



## Telnac (Aug 29, 2010)

Geek said:


>


 ???  Doesn't that just say you're an Atheist?  There are plenty of Theist furries, you know, and even more Atheist non-furries.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 29, 2010)

Telnac said:


> ???  Doesn't that just say you're an Atheist?  There are plenty of Theist furries, you know, and even more Atheist non-furries.


 
I think it's more just to spite the people who stick Jesus fish on their cars.

This is the atheist equivalent of a Jesus fish.



Although on that topic, the one thing that pisses me off to no end is when people will put two big fish and two smaller fish on the back. One is bad enough, do you have to make me want to ram your car?


----------



## Dan. (Aug 29, 2010)

Why do people even need to know of your strange hobby? Or am I missing the point here? I don't want something on the back of my car going ' I AM A FURRY SO NOW YOU ALL KNOW' If you do that, you're asking for it!


----------



## Telnac (Aug 29, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> I think it's more just to spite the people who stick Jesus fish on their cars.
> 
> This is the atheist equivalent of a Jesus fish.
> 
> ...


*lol*  No, FSM rocks.    I'm a Christian and I'd be as likely to put FSM on my car as some fish.  (Granted, I'd put neither b/c I don't see the point in rubbing that stuff into ppl's faces.)


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 29, 2010)

Telnac said:


> (Granted, I'd put neither b/c I don't see the point in rubbing that stuff into ppl's faces.)


 
Or damaging the ridiculously expensive to repair paint.


----------



## Telnac (Aug 29, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> Or damaging the ridiculously expensive to repair paint.


 *LOL*  On my '97 Saturn with 240,000 miles on it?  Yeah, not worried about the paint job.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Aug 29, 2010)

Dan. said:


> Why do people even need to know of your strange hobby? Or am I missing the point here? I don't want something on the back of my car going ' I AM A FURRY SO NOW YOU ALL KNOW' If you do that, you're asking for it!



Of course this assumes that you are ashamed of your hobby, although that seems to be the prevailing opinion on this board. If you take furry out if it, people do that all the time. People have bumper stickers that say "I'd rather be fishing" or have an apple symbol on their back window. Gamers may put an Xbox sticker on their car. Tons of hobbies have people who want to express their interest in said hobby. Personally I printed out a Phipaw and taped it into the back window of my car. It has actually found me another fur.


----------



## Geek (Aug 29, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Doesn't that just say you're an Atheist?



It doesn't say "Atheist"...

The "Darwin" bumper sticker is just a way to express that evolution rules. Nothing more.

If you feel offended about it, your probably one of those hardcore creationist people.

Also the "Darwin" bumper sticker is very very popular here in Canada.



DarkAssassinFurry said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> http://fchan.us/src/c_1261864548999_lul.jpg



Instead of paint... why not:






Replace anime characters with furry characters ?


----------



## Vriska (Aug 29, 2010)

....So weeaboo or furry?

I'ed take Furry. kthnx.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 29, 2010)

TishPug said:


> ....So weeaboo or furry?
> 
> I'ed take Furry. kthnx.


 Gotta agree with ya on that.
And on a side note, WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED TO THAT FERRARI!!!!!


----------



## Vriska (Aug 29, 2010)

Velystord said:


> Gotta agree with ya on that.
> And on a side note, WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED TO THAT FERRARI!!!!!


 Someone fucked it up. They took it to japan.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 29, 2010)

Geek said:


>


 The mere sight of that car offends me, someone should rig a car bomb on that thing.


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> The mere sight of that car offends me, someone should rig a car bomb on that thing.


But it's so super kawaii!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 29, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> But it's so super kawaii!


 And makes anyone who's driving it look like a pedophile.


----------



## Machine (Aug 29, 2010)

Geek said:


>


Damn it, Japan.


----------



## Geek (Aug 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> The mere sight of that car offends me, someone should rig a car bomb on that thing.


 
It's from: http://umauma.cd/index2.html

[yt]prNBGjG49lE[/yt]



Kellie Gator said:


> And makes anyone who's driving it look like a pedophile.



And makes anyone who's driving it look like a CHEAP zoophile. :V








Amphion said:


> Damn it, Japan.


 










Im jealous...


----------



## Telnac (Aug 29, 2010)

Geek said:


> It doesn't say "Atheist"...
> 
> The "Darwin" bumper sticker is just a way to express that evolution rules. Nothing more.
> 
> ...


True, it doesn't say "Atheist."  But here in America, nearly everyone I know who's had one were Atheists who just wanted to tweak the nose of Creationists.

No, I'm not offended by them.  I was merely pointing out that the Darwin fish has no association with being a furry whatsoever.


----------



## Geek (Aug 29, 2010)

Telnac said:


> I was merely pointing out that the Darwin fish has no association with being a furry whatsoever.



We evolved from anime :V


----------



## Telnac (Aug 30, 2010)

Geek said:


> We evolved from anime :V


 *LOL*  Point well made.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Aug 30, 2010)

If you want to have a furry bumper sticker, then do it. I think you should keep in mind OP, You shouldn't give 2 flying fucks what other people think.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Aug 30, 2010)

Wolfen Wolf said:


> If you want to have a furry bumper sticker, then do it. I think you should keep in mind OP, You shouldn't give 2 flying fucks what other people think.



I agree with you, some how this turned into a "You're a dumbass for wanting a bumper sticker" thread. But meh, If anyone still has any suggestions that are actually good let me know.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't dig bumper stickers, I prefer window stickers, or better yet, static window clings. Everything else leaves residue and I value my full metal bumpers and paint.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Aug 30, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> I don't dig bumper stickers, I prefer window stickers, or better yet, static window clings. Everything else leaves residue and I value my full metal bumpers and paint.



Amen to that, I would like a Phipaw static cling is anyone would make them.


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 30, 2010)

Leafblower29 said:


> How about an entire paint job.


 
A '04 Jeep TJ painted in black and white zebra stripes* is my planned 45 birthday gift to myself.  Mostly because I can't afford a Land Rover for a 3rd car.   Vanity plates are on order, and I've got quotes from custom paint shops.  Just looking for a suitable wreck or parts chassis to start the build.

Needless to say, my mate is _not_ amused.




*With the exception of Telnac and Toeclaws,  y'all probably not old enough to remember Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom, eh?


----------



## insan3guy (Aug 31, 2010)

the black ferrari way up there actually doesnt look too bad.  also, its REALLY easy to wash the dirt residue off a car from a bumper magnet.  it takes *maybe* 15-20 secs, and a kitchen sponge.  dont even have to scrub real hard.


----------



## GlowingGenetLoki (Sep 1, 2010)

Make one that says *facepaw*. I might do that. >>


----------



## GlowingGenetLoki (Sep 1, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> And makes anyone who's driving it look like a pedophile.


 Aaaaaand some animu fans would be proud of that. Hell, I can think of a friend of mine that would. -.-;


----------



## GlowingGenetLoki (Sep 1, 2010)

Geek said:


>


 
A big wtf to that. xD

....Kay, I'm done posting in this thread. Don't wanna spam. >>


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 1, 2010)

If I ever put a furry bumper sticker on my car, the same day I'll crash it. In fact, I'm so sure of this that it won't be ironic if it happens.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Sep 1, 2010)

*My Pawpet Is Smarter Than Your Honor Student*

*The More Women I Meet, The More I Like Foxes*

*Furries Pay Attention To De Tail*

*Honk If You Know Uncle Kage*​


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Sep 1, 2010)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> *Furries Pay Attention To De Tail*


 
I like this one.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Sep 1, 2010)

The last time that I saw a zebra-striped Ford Bronco, I thought Ted Nugent was in town.

FURRIES ARE PAWSOME!​


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 1, 2010)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> *My Pawpet Is Smarter Than Your Honor Student*
> 
> *The More Women I Meet, The More I Like Foxes*
> 
> ...


 
When they find your body in a ditch I will claim I was provoked.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 1, 2010)

Molly said:


> When they find your body in a ditch I will claim I was provoked.


 
I'll stand in as a witness.


----------



## insan3guy (Sep 1, 2010)

FURRIES ARE PAWSOME!​[/QUOTE]

maaaaaybe a little too much.


----------



## insan3guy (Sep 1, 2010)

i hate the internet.  and quotes.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 1, 2010)

insan3guy said:


> i hate the internet.  and quotes.


 
You seriously can't figure out how to fix it?


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Sep 2, 2010)

insan3guy said:


> FURRIES ARE PAWSOME!​



maaaaaybe a little too much.[/QUOTE]

*Some Furries Are More Pawsome Than Others
*


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 2, 2010)

Geek said:


>


 
Darwin was a racist.

Also, if the phipaw proliferates, non-furries will start to figure it out.  Use sparingly.


----------



## Dan. (Sep 3, 2010)

Maybe I was a little harsh before, a little paw wouldn't be so bad I suppose, I just wouldn't like one which made it blatantly obvious. PAWSOME would be okay as well


----------



## GlowingGenetLoki (Sep 3, 2010)

Molly said:


> When they find your body in a ditch I will claim I was provoked.


 What's wrong with what he said?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 3, 2010)

GlowingGenetLoki said:


> What's wrong with what he said?


 
It's
_retarded_

I shouldn't have to explain how lame it is


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 3, 2010)

Geek said:


> We evolved from anime :V


 
#4 > #1-3 + 5


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Sep 3, 2010)

Wonders if there's a furry named *Pawsome Possum*.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Sep 27, 2010)

*Fursuiters Get Into Character*​


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 27, 2010)

I should I even bother?


----------



## Aegis (Sep 28, 2010)

"yiff in hell" remains the only decent one out of these 8 pages.


----------



## Toxic.Vixen (Sep 28, 2010)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> *Furries Pay Attention To De Tail*


This one is so bad it's good 8D

Openly advertising the fact that you're a furry probably isn't the best of ideas.
n.n
It generally leads to trouble.

I've gotten a lot of filthy glares just when I go out in public wearing my partial suit or my Raichu hoodie =x
Once when I was getting off the train someone told me to 'yiff in hell furfag' lol But I never saw who did it, otherwise I woulda hugged them or something.

Who knows what a teenage /b/tard try-hard would do.
Especially if you're someone who's not particularly attractive >___>;;
lol

I get to play the cute girl card at least XP


----------



## Aegis (Sep 29, 2010)

holy hell, hug the guy who said "yiff in hell furfag"?
You're insane.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey hey hey, guys.
Trolling IRL? C'mon, even if somebody does that, you're big and strong enough to troll him back and leave.
On the second you see him you can tell him that he is not anonymous enough.
Or that jesus raped his mother.

Also if that's a car, then it's not likely people will actually do something.
What, they'll throw a stone on the car just because it's furry? These are not trolls, these are vandals.
You can put something with "Yiff" in small somewhere, but don't make it huge and bad.
Though, I'd rather hand "FURRIES ARE GAY" stickers to whoever I see with such a thing.
efficient.

Why would OP want bumer stickers anyway?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a pair of generic metallic pawprint stickers in the corner of my car's back window; they came from AutoZone and could mean anything.


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 29, 2010)

Just go for a pawprint, in Britain people just think you support the RSPCA or you just like animals. Think of Ichthys or just a Crucifix, most Christians go around with these rather than massive stickers with crappy puns on.


----------



## Brazen (Sep 29, 2010)

You guys still trying to figure out how to subtly advertise you're furries? Just get a personalised bracelet styled to look like a medical bracelet that says you're a proud furry, it's not tastelessly blatant but if a friend, coworker or EMT finds you wearing it and reads it they'll know you're a furry and so won't resuscitate you.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Sep 29, 2010)

I just bought a sheet of 20 PhiPaws. (Couldn't buy any less than that and a whole sheet was ~$3) 3" diameter stickers, not sure they're designed to take the elemental abuse a bumper sticker takes, and I bought them with the express purpose to put one on the back window of my new car. Normal people won't know what the hell to think of it. 

Oh btw Brazen, your sig pic makes me lol.


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Sep 29, 2010)

I have seen the one that looks like the Intel logo but inside it said furry inside.
http://rlv.zcache.com/furry_inside_sticker-p217002105025166279qjcl_400.jpg


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Sep 30, 2010)

Toxic.Vixen said:


> This one is so bad it's good 8D
> 
> 
> I get to play the cute girl card at least XP


 
I do me best. >Narf!<


----------



## thejackalface (Oct 2, 2010)

My boyfriend stuck "YIFF" on the back of my car in chromed letters :/ I had just a few pawprints on there previously, for cuteness.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 3, 2010)

I'd get one that said something like "hai guiz wanna yiff?!!?" for shits and giggles.

But if you want to get one seriously you're retarded.


----------



## ShadowEon (Oct 3, 2010)

Kinda plain but there is this one:
http://www.cafepress.com/+furry_sticker,116816599


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Oct 3, 2010)

You can make your own magnetic bumper sign with magnetic canvas from Joann's or magnetic vent cover material. Print your message in Sharpie marker or use vinyl stick-on letters. How about magnetic con badges for the refridgerator or school locker?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 4, 2010)

We still need a word or phrase that outsiders wouldn't know but every furry would. Not just "furry" or something. A pawprint is too vague, and not many people know that greek letter thing.

Maybe just a headshot of your fursona?


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Oct 4, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> We still need a word or phrase that outsiders wouldn't know but every furry would. Not just "furry" or something. A pawprint is too vague, and not many people know that greek letter thing.
> 
> Maybe just a headshot of your fursona?


 
I thought the point was to get across to other furries? Or is that what you meant and I'm just retarded?


----------



## Mentova (Oct 4, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> We still need a word or phrase that outsiders wouldn't know but every furry would. Not just "furry" or something. A pawprint is too vague, and not many people know that greek letter thing.
> 
> Maybe just a headshot of your fursona?


 The furry fandom is not an underground cult. It does not need a secret symbol or special sunglasses ala They Live to see who is and isn't a furry.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 4, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> I thought the point was to get across to other furries? Or is that what you meant and I'm just retarded?


 
Second one. I'm saying that regular jackoffs should not realize what it is, but furries should.


----------

